# Flyer Partnersuche



## gomso (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich muss für einen Anlass einen Flyer kreieren, welcher unter dem Motto "Partnersuche" stattfindet!

Hat jemand von Euch Ideen, wie sowas aussehen könnte?

Besten Dank für Eure kreativen Ideen

Gruss
Gomso


----------



## janoc (8. Oktober 2007)

Offenen Daten gegen geringes Entgelt ...


----------



## gomso (8. Oktober 2007)

Danke vielmals für Deine Idee, genau solche anstösse brauche ich!

Bitte weiter so

Besten Dank

Gomso


----------

